# Discus pictures



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/3/6/DSCN8536_1net.jpg 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/3/6/DSCN8540_1net.jpg 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/3/6/DSCN8541_1net.jpg 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/3/6/DSCN8545_1net.jpg 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/3/6/DSCN8546_1net.jpg 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/3/6/DSCN8553_1net.jpg 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/3/6/DSCN8560_1net.jpg

--Nikolay


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

nice.


----------

